#ubuntu-scientists 2014-06-03
<Aleo> Hello Belkinsa.
<Aleo> I finished v.2.0.   Please revise.   Maybe we can go live with this version.
<Aleo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/aleolivat/sandbox
<Aleo> Cheers
